# Sensor funcion de inclinometro, es posible con un acelerometro?



## elcebollo001 (Oct 29, 2008)

hola que tal, estoy tratando de saber si un sensor que tengo tri axial de analog devices adxl330 que es un acelerometro que use en un robot, me pueda servir como sensor inclinometro?, habia visto un sensor de analog de 2 ejes que lo ocupaban como inclinometro, pero en uno de 3ejes sera posible?

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 29, 2008)

Perfectamente, yo utilizo uno de freescale y funciona, es mas utilizan el metodo de la rueda para calibrarlo.

No es que inventaron la rueda, simplemente unes el sensor a una rueda y lo colocas en los cuatrto cuadrantes para calibrarlo.


Simplemente debes pasar la asceleracion de 9.8m/s2 a inclinacion.

Debes hacer un diseño que ignore asceleraciones superiores a 1G y solo tome cuando esta estable.

Realmente un accelometro y un giroscopio es casi lo mismo, el tema de los inclinometros depende de la tecnologia utilizada.


----------



## elcebollo001 (Oct 29, 2008)

perfecto tiopepe123 con toda seguridad puedo ocupar ese acelerometro de 3 ejes para mi sistema e implementarlo como un inclinometro.... solamente no entendi lo de los cuatro cuadrantes... me da a pensar que nesecito 4 de estos chips? saludos..


----------



## transistor007 (Nov 10, 2008)

no es asi, tiopepe123 se refiere a que la rueda puede servir com una buena calibracion cebollo saludos..


----------

